# Quick Question



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

I am coming to the end of my 2ww ( test day fri )

friday last week I had a bit of bloody/discoloured discharge - which has sincegone back to normal - well clear.

Do you think this is good news or am I juat reading too much into it

Thanks !

Lucy

xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Lucyann,

I would hate to say but I just wanted to send you lots of             

Good Luck
Emma xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Lucy,

It is so hard not to read too much into every little twinge or symptom. It is difficult to say. It could be implantation bleeding or it could be old blood from where the catheter irritated the womb lining.

I'm afraid you just have to wait until test day to find out.

I wish you heaps of luck and really do hope your dream comes true   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Lucy ,
Sorry i really dont know the answer to your question but i would like to wish you  for friday hun i have my fingers crossed for you both take care and keep us posted nicky    
  .


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

started today


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi LucyAnn,

I am so sorry it started this morning!  

    

Emma xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

LucyAnn ~ I am so sorry hun  what happens now from here? 

Would you like to come and join us? Here is the link to the thread. I find it is really supportive  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84748.180


----------

